

Bitcoin is in hyperdeflation - petenixey
http://www.newstatesman.com/economics/2013/04/bitcoin-hyperdeflation

======
userulluipeste
"let's be honest, here – a large proportion of the actual use of the currency
is criminal in nature"

The criminal does not discriminate when its about to choose a currency for
criminal activity. That is, if we're talking about the common criminal, but
how about printing money? How government mass money printing on the current
currency owner's expense is not basically just value stealing and therefore a
criminal activity?

